# ¿Como calcular un motor y si fuese necesario, una transmisión?



## AleMecatronico (Feb 20, 2018)

Tengo un proyecto de tesis en el cual a un motor de Moto (Guerrero Econo 70) le tengo que reemplazar la palanca de cambio por un motor (Motorreductos, Servomotor o Moto paso a paso). 
Un joystick que no es inalambrico y hecho con pulsadores NA servirá para controlar tal motor.
El problema es:
¿Cual de esos 3 motores nombrados me Servirá?
El eje del Servomotor como que no me convence mucho, son de diámetros chicos (los que conozco). y es dificil acoplar un piñon o algo, y de soldarle algo ni hablar.
El eje de un Motor Pap (paso a paso) me parece mejor que el anterior.
¿Como calculo la fuerza para el motor "X" para poder girar el eje de marchas?
En caso de que hiciera falta una transmisión para aumentar torque (cadena, polea, engranajes, etc ) ¿Cual me conviene? ¿Y como calculo la transmisión?
Me prestaron un motor PaP de 4.1 KgF e intente levantar una pinza (herramienta comun)  y el motor no tenia la fuerza para levantarlo.
Es por eso que me confundo aun mas sobre el torque. 
Tengo un servomotor de 11KgF.cm  ¿suponiendo un radio de 2cm el torque es igual a 22kgf.cm?

No puedo pegar un link pero entre a una pagina que me sirvio un poco:

Google: Potencia Electronica ¿CÓMO FUNCIONA UN REDUCTOR O MOTORREDUCTOR?

asi lo encontre.




Muchas gracias por sus respuestas.

 ...


----------



## torres.electronico (Feb 20, 2018)

No te enriedes mucho... como vas a implementar el motor de la econo, tenes la suerte que la caja tiene embrague centrifugo,rotativo y de recorrido corto... simplemente con dos accionamientos periscopicos similares a las trabas electricas lo solucionas.







 Te diria de implementar esas cerraduras electricas de autos, pero tiene poco torque, por lo tanto, te recomiendo que veas el funcionamiento y hagas algo similar con un bobinado mas grande para tener mas fuerza mecanica... la idea es que sean dos electroimanes capaz de poder impulsar y luego quedar libres... recorda que si mantienes la pata del cambio presionada, queda el embrague accionado. Saludos


----------



## pandacba (Feb 20, 2018)

Primero que nada debes determinar el par aplicado a la patada para poder arrancar el motor y segundo su velocidad mínima en RPM, recien teniendo esos datos sigues con lo otro



Quieres hacer la pólvora? no te has enterado que se invento hace siglos?
fijate en otras motos semejatnes que utilizan? un motor electrico, tiene un pequeño piñon el que actua en una corona mucho más grande, fijate, anda a una casa de repuestos, o a un taller mecánico de motos, no creo que te tenga que decir todo esto, ya que es muy elemental y archirecontraconocido, las motos tienen arranque eléctrico hace más o casi 80 años.....
Hay  información en cantidades, solo tienes que pensar, poner en funcionamiento las neurona, es algo muy simple, pero muy simple de verdad....

este es para la 110 y se vende en cualquier casa de repuestos de mi pais


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Feb 20, 2018)

Creo que el amigo quiere hacer un cambiador de marchas mediante servos. No un STARTER.


----------



## capitanp (Feb 20, 2018)

Creo que con dos actuadores serian suficiente, si mas no me acuerdo Primera para adelante y los demas cambios para atras?/?

En lo que le pondría énfasis seria en el sensor para saber en qué marcha está


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Feb 20, 2018)

yo usaria motorreductores los servos no rifan no tienen fuerza.

lo motorreductores me parece una opcion mejor por tener mas fuerza y se mas baratos.
controlarlos es simple pero hay que pensar.


----------



## pandacba (Feb 21, 2018)

"patada de cambio" nunca escuche eso, si "patada de arranque, pero en definitiva es lo mismo, si es secuencial es sencillo y más aún, se toma la propia palanca y se cuelga algo donde podamos ir agregando peso hasta que lo acciones, son dos direcciones, hay que hacerlo en ambas y tomar nota de todas las situaciones, con la que más peso necesite tendremos la fuerza de accionamiento para ese largo de palanca, con ese dato buscamos que podemos utilizar que sea electrico y que pueda ejercer esa fuerza, los accionamientos electricos lineales similares al que te mostraron serian lo ideal ya que son compactos y fuertes, inclluso determinar un punto medio inerte y de alli para afuera y de alli para adentro para que se accione en uno y otro sentido

Como se ve, viene en una amplia variedad de modelos y longitudes acuerdo a nuestra necesidades





Como  ya mencione, hay muchos modelos y variedades hay que ver cual se ajusta mejor a las y necesidades. esto es solo a titulo ilustrativo


----------



## torres.electronico (Feb 21, 2018)

Tal cual, veo que captaron la idea original Gudino y Capitanp... 
La econo vieja, o sea, las primeras versiones japponesas, *no tenian el indicador de caja en posicion Neutral*... Pero en las versiones posteriores a las del años 80, ya entrados en la decada del 90 venian con este *indicador de posicion de marcha neutral* y en algunos casos hasta con encendido electrico (ya esto en las versiones mucho mas nuevas)... Eso seria una base para saber despues donde esta el cambio sin necesidad de romper, abrir, etc... Coincido que con dos actuadores esta bien, el tema esta en que hay que considerar lo que dije anteriormente... el actuador, tiene que ir y quedar libre, ya que si queda presionada la palanca de cambios, queda el embrague pegado...
otra de las cosas... hay que preveer que si llegammos a la 3era velocidad, si por error buscamos subir un cambio mas, la caja de la econo vieja salta a 1era velocidad (lo digo por experiencia propia  )... digo econo vieja, por que tengo entendido que las versiones nuevas vienen con caja de 4ta.


----------



## AleMecatronico (Abr 10, 2018)

El actuador Lineal me parece buena opcion. Lo malo es que son caros y no puedo gastar tanta plata en un actuador lineal. Todavia no encuentro otra forma de accionar la palanca de cambio del Motor.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 19, 2018)

Y un solenoide usado de burro de arranque , si tiene los contactos picados no tiene arreglo para un automotor , pero te sirve la mecánica y tienen muuuucha fuerza ! Podrías  pedirle a algún mecánico.


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 19, 2018)

Los solenoides de automotor poseen un problemón.
Consumen amperes groseramente, cosa que en el vehículo no afecta porque trabajan en serie con el motor de arranque para "Acomodarlo" pero en una aplicación distinta complican las cosas.
Consumo grosero le digo a unos >30A, incluso llegando a 60A 

Poseen 2 bobinados, uno de retención y uno de tracción, el de tracción es el "Grosero", el de retención consume unos 12A pero posee poca fuerza, solo alcanza para mantener el solenoide retenido una vez accionado.


----------

